# Home Offered



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking to adopt a cat from the Essex area (we are near Colchester) and just thought it might be worth posting in case anyone knows of a suitable cat.

We are looking for a female cat as we already have a male cat (neutered). Our male cat is not keen on other male cats but seems fine with a neighbours female one. Our cat is a snow bengal cross aged approx 2-3. He was a rescue so we aren't 100% on his age. We would welcome any advice on how to introduce him to another cat.

We own our bungalow and have a garden. We don't have any children and we only have the 1 other cat. We both work full time but my partner comes home for a break and lunch break during the day.

As I said we would like a female cat. We don't mind what age but think our cat might prefer a kitten so she is less of a threat to his territory. We don't mind about colours etc but would like a cat that is used to living in a home and is friendly towards people. 

We would love a bengal, siamese or similar but we are most concerned about the cat getting on with ours!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Welcome To Misa Coonz Breeders of maine coon cats
I know this breeder is looking for a home for one of her ex-breeding queens.


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> Welcome To Misa Coonz Breeders of maine coon cats
> I know this breeder is looking for a home for one of her ex-breeding queens.


Thanks for the link.

I've had a look on their website and can't see the cat advertised. I'll email and ask.

The website says they are in East London so depending on where exactly it might be a little far. I wouldn't want to go too far as I know some cats aren't brilliant at car journeys!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try these rescues to see if they have in any cats suitable for you
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Essex


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> Try these rescues to see if they have in any cats suitable for you
> Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Essex


Hi,

Thanks. I've been looking on here and spoken to a couple of rescues. We are hopefully going to have a look at some cats on Saturday but the rescue lady didn't seem too keen on us. She said I sounded very young on the phone (I'm 24 in a couple of weeks!) I think some rescues are a little too fussy sometimes having heard that some of my friends have been turned down for pets before when they had pretty good homes to offer.

We will try our best though


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

What about this little girl in Essex, she has been looking for a home for a while

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...75943199.30329.141521359277214&type=1&theater


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

EAC said:


> What about this little girl in Essex, she has been looking for a home for a while
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...75943199.30329.141521359277214&type=1&theater


Hi,

Thanks for the response. I'm having some trouble getting the link to work though. Is there something on fb I can search for to find the cat?


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Never mind, I just tried the link again and it worked perfectly! 

She is a cutie but I'll admit I'm nervous about approaching the RSPCA as several of my friends have been rejected by them for some really trivial reasons. I'm worried they will be overly picky and not let us adopt as we work. 

She does look like a lovely cat and the fact she is on foster means we will have an idea what she is like in the home if we do decide to adopt her. The whole thing is up to my existing cat though, as he will be the deciding factor!

That said I will try and give them a call tomorrow to find out if there's a chance we could be considered. I can't seem to find their address though, would you happen to know where abouts in Essex they are?


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Each rescue is unique and trades as it's own entity. I work full time and got turned down for not having a cat flap from another rescue but then went to my local RSPCA in Milton Keynes and got Cleo with no fuss! I now volunteer at that one as a result! So try and not be put off by past experiences.

Are you on facebook yourself? You could message them and ask. 

You would have to take it slowly introducing any cat to another but it can be done!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try this lady she deals with a lot of cats/kittens in Essex and is one of the rescues we know that isn't as bad as some rescues with the types of homes she homes to [email protected] . Rescues aren't there too make you feel bad but you must understand that rescues only have the best interests of the cat at heart and are looking for a home where there is very little chance of that cat coming back into rescue in the future . Try the lady above though.good luck and do keep us updated


----------



## RSPCA Essex NW Branch (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

We have cats available at our website RSPCA - Essex North West please take a look and see if there is one you may like to adopt.

Kind regards

Chris Butler
RSPCA Essex North West Branch



rachel001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to adopt a cat from the Essex area (we are near Colchester) and just thought it might be worth posting in case anyone knows of a suitable cat.
> 
> ...


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks but we won't be looking to adopt anymore as our cat has gone missing 

The last time we saw him was yesterday morning and we are very concerned as it is most unlike him not to come home for his dinner. 

He is a snow bengal cross aged 2/3. He is cream with tabby and spotted markings and blue eyes. He is microchipped and neutered and is on a specific diet due to tummy issues. He has gone from the Gt Clacton area and we are worried he might have been taken as he is a stunning boy. 

Please please please keep a look out for him and please scan any cat you see that matches his description! We are desperate to get him back and there is a reward offered.


----------

